# Bikes 2013...eure Meinung



## speichenquaeler (29. August 2012)

Hier:

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2012/canyon_eurobike_2012_de.pdf

Gibts die Bikes 2013...zumindest mal Bildchen und einige Austattungsdetails.

Beste Grüße


----------



## mssc (29. August 2012)

Das FRX Whipzone gefällt mir optisch verdammt gut 

Wenn ich mir aber die Ausstattung der FRXs anschau, bin ich froh mein 2012er Rockzone zu haben, bei den neuen ist irgendwie nichts mehr zum Touren dabei... da würde ich jetzt auf die Torque EX ausweichen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (29. August 2012)

einige sehr gute dabei.
blos ganz stealth sind die torque  nicht mehr.
ich mache davon nochmal bilder auf der eurobike und stell sie dann rein.


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. August 2012)

Und endlich hat das Alpinist 'ne Reverb *Stealth*. Ansonsten (bis auf Optik) sieht es doch sehr gleich aus...

Beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. August 2012)

Außerdem scheint Canyon beim Strive (siehe Bilder) die Kefü geändert zu haben...ob das wohl Chainsuckinduziert ist? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## jazznova (29. August 2012)

Haben die das Nerve XC aus dem Programm genommen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2012)

Nein, nennt sich nun Nerve AL, das alte AM is nun Nerve AL+


----------



## fanat1c (29. August 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Außerdem scheint Canyon beim Strive (siehe Bilder) die Kefü geändert zu haben...ob das wohl Chainsuckinduziert ist?
> 
> Beste Grüße


 
Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen...auf jeden fall bei allen modellen geändert. Vll. kann man ja die 2012er dann auch dahingehend umrüsten...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (29. August 2012)

Strive Modelle 2013: 9.0 Race9.0 SL9.08.07.0                              Ein Touren-Enduro-Fully par excellence - Neu für 2013: Die Fox  34 Gabel mit 160mm Federweg macht das Rad noch leichter. Außerdem  serienmäßig: Die RockShox Reverb Stealth mit 150mm Drop

 ...das hätte man lieber in ein AM bzw AL+ gepackt. Die Fox 36 wird also (wenn) erst ab dem Torque eingesetzt.

Die Steifigkeit zwischen Fox34 und Fox36 würde mich mal interessieren. Man liest nur, dass die Fox34 20% steifer sein soll als die Fox32 und leichter als ne Fox36. Wie sieht der direkte Vergleich zwischen Fox34 und Fox36 aus? Bis jetzt ist mir nur bekannt, das 34 eine 15 mm Steckachse haben wird und die 36 nach wie vor 20 mm Steckachse.


----------



## Die_Allianz (29. August 2012)

scheinen auch erstmals Abstand von Schwalbe-Reifen zu nehmen, oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2012)

Die Schwalbe waren wohl zu teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san.michi (29. August 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil hätte mich ja darüber gefreut, wenn die Bikes mal etwas mehr Farbe mitgebracht hätten. Das ständige Black Ano ist ja schon ziemlich lahm! Anscheinend wird es beim Torque keine Geometrieveränderungen geben? Schade!


----------



## san.michi (29. August 2012)

Ups... auf der Homepage steht: ...und neuer Geometrie für ein dickes Plus an Performance in engen Kurven oder im Sprung...


----------



## sundawn77 (29. August 2012)

Das neue Rockzone mit komplettem Rock Shox Fahrwerk... da muss ich direkt an Smubob denken ;-)

Das Torque EX Flowmotion gefällt mir und von der Optik ist dasy Whipzone wirklich weit vorne


----------



## mohlo (29. August 2012)

Das neue Nerve AL+ (ehemals Nerve AM) hat endlich einen neuen Hinterbau mit X12-Steckachse und 150mm Federweg.







Leider sind die neuen Modelle so farblos: Schwarz mit zu dezenten farbigen Decals. 

Anbei noch drei weitere Bilder vom Canyon-Stand...


----------



## chantre72 (29. August 2012)

Ich hatte auf ein neues 26'' Marathon Fully mit 100mm gehofft. Außerdem auf ein 650B Hardtail. Leider ist beides nicht dabei.

Wie es aussieht, gibt es das Lux auch nicht mehr. Für mich ist also LEIDER nichts dabei.


----------



## Freakrr (29. August 2012)

Anscheinend bekommen wir die weiteren Farben des Strive noch nicht zu gesicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (29. August 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Anscheinend bekommen wir die weiteren Farben des Strive noch nicht zu gesicht :-(



Viele Farben scheinen da nicht mehr zu kommen. Bisher sind bekannt (siehe PDF):

Strive AL 9.0 SL  -  Schwarz + Stealth-Decals
Strive AL 9.0 Race  -  Schwarz + Decals in Orange und alberner Rennflagge auf Ober- und Unterrohr :kotz:
Strive AL 9.0  -  Schwarz + Stealth-Decals
Strive AL 8.0  -  Weiß + Decals in Schwarz + Wippe in Elox-blau
Strive AL 7.0  -  Weiß + Decals in Schwarz + Wippe in Elox-grün


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2012)

Also wenn ich die neuen FRX Modelle so sehe, und ich vermutlich beim Whipzone gelandet wäre (wenn es das Pendant zum Speedzone sein soll) dann bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, dass ichs jetzt noch gekauft hab.
Das Schwarz/Orange sieht zwar ganz cool aus, aber ich find meinen RAW-Rahmen doch bisl mehr sexy, zumal ich schon nen Bike in Schwarz hab.
Komponenten hin oder her, die kann man einfacher wechseln. Viel scheint sich nicht getan zu haben. Geo sieht identisch aus. Trackflip noch drin. Einzig die Kindshock ist beim Rockzone raus. Vermutlich will man sich nicht mehr auf Nische einlassen sondern klare Einsatzbereiche definieren, denn sogar dort is mittlerweile ne Boxxer drin.
Summa sumarum: Mich haut nix um. Freu mich für alle anderen, die sich jetzt erst entscheiden.


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. August 2012)

das flashzone sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Xplosion51 (29. August 2012)

ist nicht gesagt das es das lux nicht mehr gibt


----------



## Stromberg (29. August 2012)

@mohlo
Hast du ein hochaufloesendes Foto von den neuen Carbon 29er HT?


----------



## sundawn77 (29. August 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> das flashzone sieht echt gut aus



da hat sich nicht wirklich viel geändert, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Da hätte ich mehr erwartet. 
Unterscheidet sich auf den ersten Blick kein Stück vom 2012er.


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. August 2012)

ist halt etwas anders von der farbe. 
aber ist wirklich nicht viel.
2 paar gelbe farbakzente


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. August 2012)

Beim neuen Torque EX...





san.michi schrieb:


> Ups... auf der Homepage steht: ...und *neuer Geometrie für ein dickes Plus an Performance in engen Kurven oder im Sprung*...


Interessante Aussage! Klingt so, als hätten sie es geschafft, die Kettenstreben _noch_ kürzer zu machen! Die waren mit 425mm eh schon schön kurz. Zum Vergleich: Liteville 901 in Gr. L 435mm, 601 in L sogar 440mm.
(oder welche andere Geometrieänderung könnte das gleiche Ergebnis bringen?)


----------



## san.michi (29. August 2012)

Geometriedaten wären da sicherlich mal interessant! Mich interessieren auch besonders Sitz- und Steuerrohrwinkel!


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. August 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Beim neuen Torque EX...Interessante Aussage! Klingt so, als hätten sie es geschafft, die Kettenstreben _noch_ kürzer zu machen! Die waren mit 425mm eh schon schön kurz. Zum Vergleich: Liteville 901 in Gr. L 435mm, 601 in L sogar 440mm.
> (oder welche andere Geometrieänderung könnte das gleiche Ergebnis bringen?)



das glaube ich erst, wenn ich nachgemessen habe!

Vielleicht bezieht sich die Aussage auch auf die 170er Gabel und den dadurch steiler werdenden Steuerrohrwinkel...wobei das alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen wäre...das '12er Trailflow(?) hatte doch genau dies bereits...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (30. August 2012)

Uff, da ist ja echt kein Stein auf dem anderen geblieben. Wenn man die Namensänderungen und die mehr oder weniger "kleinen" Detailverbesserungen mal außen vor läßt, (wie z.B. den neuen Hinterbau beim Nerve plus) sind immernoch vier komplett neue Bikes dabei:

Nerve CF 26
Nerve AL 29
Grand Canyon CF 29
Yellowstone 29

Mal schauen wo die Preise bei den 29ern liegen werden, vielleicht werd ich im Winter ja doch noch schwach...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (30. August 2012)

Hehe in den billigeren Versionen des EX Torque gibts den besseren Dämpfer 

Ich würd mir persönlich den hintern ##### wenn ich mir ein Alpinist kaufen würde, und dann aber einen DHX Air hinten hätte, mit all seinen Problemen. 

Aber immerhin Canyon hat gut nachgedacht und dem Torque Hinterbau neben einem Vivid Air 2k11 mal wieder einen besseren Dämpfer verpasst


----------



## Bombenkrator (30. August 2012)

das ist echt mies. hätten sich mal durchgehend verbauen sollen.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (30. August 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> das ist echt mies. hätten sich mal durchgehend verbauen sollen.



So ist es, aber ich glaub z.b beim Vertride dürfte da eher der Gewichtsaspekt gezählt habe, die ca 100g. eines CDBA sind anscheinend wohl zuviel aber er ist auch teurer


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2012)

mssc schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber die Ausstattung der FRXs anschau, bin ich froh mein 2012er Rockzone zu haben, bei den neuen ist irgendwie nichts mehr zum Touren dabei... da würde ich jetzt auf die Torque EX ausweichen müssen...


Naja, wenn man jetzt ein FRX als Extrem-Tourer aufbauen will, muss man halt ein paar Teile tauschen...!  Generell finde ich das so aber gut, da das Torque eigentlich der bessere Partner für solche Einsätze ist.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Und endlich hat das Alpinist 'ne Reverb *Stealth*.


Yeah, großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung!  Ist dann wohl auch die nötige Änderung am Rahmen gemacht worden, find ich gut.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Außerdem scheint Canyon beim Strive (siehe Bilder) die Kefü geändert zu haben...ob das wohl Chainsuckinduziert ist?


Wo willst du das sehen? Außer der 1-fach Führung an dem mit XX1 scheint das weiterhin der alte Canyon Chainguide zu sein.




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Das neue Rockzone mit komplettem Rock Shox Fahrwerk... da muss ich direkt an Smubob denken ;-)


 Ja, endlich haben sie beim FRX zumindest mal Fox draußen und verbauen überall solide Dämpfer (CC BDair und Kage sollen ja beide auch super funktionieren). Und bei den Gabeln immerhin noch ein zweites Modell mit Boxxer, wobei ich die WC nicht so mag. Aber beim Torque wieder über die Hälfte Fox und das mit Abstand beste Fahrwerk im billigsten Modell 
Optisch finde ich alle Torque Modelle top  und die FRX gehen eigentlich auch so ziemlich alle steil, Whipzone und Playzone gefallen mir da am besten.




mohlo schrieb:


> Das neue Nerve AL+ (ehemals Nerve AM) hat endlich einen neuen Hinterbau mit X12-Steckachse und 150mm Federweg.


Längst überfällig! Danke auch für die Fotos!


----------



## duc-mo (30. August 2012)

Ist ja übel mit welcher Gewalt FOX bei Canyon eingesetzt wird... 

Von den 49 Bikes im Flyer haben garade mal ein Drittel keine Fox Gabel und wenn man mal die HT rausnimmt, haben gerade mal fünf Bikes noch RS Federgabeln... Krass!!!


----------



## sasule (30. August 2012)

Wisst ihr vllt. ob Canyon die Modelle zeitnah nach der Eurobike zum Kauf anbietet? Mir wurde meine Kleine diesen Sommer gestohlen und brauche dringend was neues bevor die Saison dieses Jahr vorbei ist.


----------



## mohlo (30. August 2012)

sasule schrieb:


> Wisst ihr vllt. ob Canyon die Modelle zeitnah nach der Eurobike zum Kauf anbietet? Mir wurde meine Kleine diesen Sommer gestohlen und brauche dringend was neues bevor die Saison dieses Jahr vorbei ist.



In der Regel sind die 2013er-Modelle ab Oktober bestellbar und werden ab November/Dezember ausgeliefert.


----------



## speichenquaeler (30. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wo willst du das sehen?


 
Mit guten Augen auf Seite 30 oben im obig verlinkten pdf. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (30. August 2012)

Dann beteilige ich mich auch mal an Deutung der Bildchen.

Beim Torque EX Flowmotion könnten Avid Bremsen dran sein nach den
Scheiben zu urteilen. Ich hoffe auch dass es das Flowmotion in schwarz gibt,
Weiss ist mir einbisschen zu hell.
War schon jemand bei Canyon auf der Eurobike? Ich komme am Samstag hin.
Die Rahmen scheinen dann wohl alle für die Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze
 vorbereitet, nicht nur beim Alpinist. 
Das rot beim Trailflow kommt schon recht kräftig rüber oder täuscht das.

Die anderen Bikes habe ich mir noch nicht so genau angeschaut, ich wollte
halt ein Torque kaufen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## dia-mandt (30. August 2012)

also ich bin froh, eines der 2012er FRX zu haben. Die Farbversionen der 2013er sagen mir alle nicht zu.
Bis auf das Rockzone wäre auch keins von der Ausstattung her für mich interessant.
Farblich trotzdem eher schlecht mit dem blau zu dem orange.
Mal sehen, was da noch als alternative kommt.


----------



## Kai80 (30. August 2012)

Was meint ihr,warum ist dass 2013 Strive SL schwerer um 200gramm als das 2012 Modell?
Die Gabel ist leichter,Bremsen dürften leichter sein,Lenker aus Carbon....schon irgendwie seltsam,oder?


----------



## baef (30. August 2012)

Ich bin auch auf die Preise gespannt....

Hole mir nächste Woche mein 2012 Trailflow ab...aber habe ja noch Rückgaberecht....

Das Trailflow hat jetzt dann wohl auch die verstellbare Sattelstütze drin, wenn ich das auf dem Foto im PDF richtig erkennen kann. Die muss ich bei mir gleich mit 200,-  dazulegen...bin dann bei 2599,-

Nach wir vor die Hammerschmidt....da steh ich drauf...

Was die Gabel und Dämpfer angeht, kann ich aus Mangel an Erfahrung noch nichts beurteilen.
Sollten die neuen so viel besser sein, als die 2012er ???

Das Flowmotion würde mir auch reichen, hat aber leider keine Hammerschmidt

Also ich tippe mal auf 2899,- für das Trailflow...


Wann werden den die Preise bekanntgegeben?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ist ja übel mit welcher Gewalt FOX bei Canyon eingesetzt wird...
> 
> Von den 49 Bikes im Flyer haben garade mal ein Drittel keine Fox Gabel und wenn man mal die HT rausnimmt, haben gerade mal fünf Bikes noch RS Federgabeln... Krass!!!


Du bist wohl ein Canyon-Newbie?  Das ist aktuell NOCH schlimmer...!




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Mit guten Augen auf Seite 30 oben im obig verlinkten pdf.


Ok, auf 200% kann man etwas erahnen... sieht beim 8er und 9er so aus, als wäre da eine X-Guide o. Ä. verbaut. Entweder hat Canyon da eine Custom-Grundplatte anfertigen lassen oder es ist eine "Eigenentwicklung", die der X-Guide sehr ähnlich ist. Wenn das stimmen sollte, bin ich mighty pissed!! Genau sowas würde ich mir nämlich evtl. demnächst selbst bauen (wenn ich nicht doch auf 1 KB gehe), habe jetzt aber mal fürs Erste den klassischen Canyon Chainguide dazubestellt, was dann 40 verschwendete Euro wären


----------



## Erdbomber (31. August 2012)

Weiss jemand ob es beim Strive ein Modell mit FOX CTD geben wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (31. August 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob es beim Strive ein Modell mit FOX CTD geben wird?



Laut PDF gibt es FOX CTD bei allen Strives. Einfach mal im PDF nach "CTD" suchen. ;-)


----------



## mohlo (31. August 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Mit guten Augen auf Seite 30 oben im obig verlinkten pdf.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Scheint ein "E13 Custom" zu sein (siehe PDF, Seite 29, Specs Chainguide).


----------



## Erdbomber (31. August 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Laut PDF gibt es FOX CTD bei allen Strives. Einfach mal im PDF nach "CTD" suchen. ;-)


 
Danke, keine Ahnung wie ich das übersehen konnte !?


----------



## --Robin-- (31. August 2012)

Weiß jemand wann dass flashzone rauskommen soll ? Wie sieht es Preislich aus ?


----------



## dia-mandt (31. August 2012)

--Robin-- schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann dass flashzone rauskommen soll ? Wie sieht es Preislich aus ?



kleiner Tipp...kannst du schon kaufen.
ist doch identisch mit dem 2012er welches sogar im sparbuch ist!


----------



## sasule (31. August 2012)

Find das Nerve AL+ 8.0 ganz sexy, jedenfalls das was man auf dem Bildchen davon erkennen kann. Mich würde interessieren ob dieses Jahr eine 2 fach oder 3 fach Kurbel verbaut ist. Von den Komponenten die man bisher erkennen kann, wirkt es auf mich eher wie ein AM 7.0 mit einer Reverb Stealth.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (31. August 2012)

Ich bin mal auf die Preise gespannt.

Wegen der Fox34. Hab mal an Fox ne Mail geschrieben und gefragt, wo die Unterschiede nun hauptsächlich zwischen der der Fox 34 und Fox 36 liegen. Die Fox 36 soll marginal steifer sein und eben über eine 20QR verfügen, und beide würden ziemlich rivalisieren. Bin gespannt was sich letztenendes durchsetzt.

Mir wäre allein wg der Optik schon ne 36 er lieber... sei es drum, dann wiegt sie 100 g mehr


----------



## d-fens (31. August 2012)

.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob es beim Strive ein Modell mit FOX CTD geben wird?


Wow, es gibt auch Leute, die diesen Scheiss freiwillig haben wollen?


----------



## Juuro (31. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wow, es gibt auch Leute, die diesen Scheiss freiwillig haben wollen?



 Was soll daran denn soo mies ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdbomber (31. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wow, es gibt auch Leute, die diesen Scheiss freiwillig haben wollen?


 
Ich bin mit Fox bisher sehr zufrieden. Das Twinloc von den Scott Bikes finde ich persönlich spitze und hab immer gehofft das Canyon auch irgendwann sowas hat. Wenn das System mit dem von Scott vergleichbar ist, dann wäre es für mich super.

Also ja, ich will den Scheiss!


----------



## Kaltumformer (31. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wow, es gibt auch Leute, die diesen Scheiss freiwillig haben wollen?



Was ist daran Scheiss?  ( Das es nicht mehr stufenlos ist und die Bedienung der Helbchen bzw. Stellräder alles andere als intuitiv und "handlich" ist ? )


----------



## Pitchshifter (31. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, endlich haben sie beim FRX zumindest mal Fox draußen und verbauen überall solide Dämpfer (CC BDair und Kage sollen ja beide auch super funktionieren). Und bei den Gabeln immerhin noch ein zweites Modell mit Boxxer, wobei ich die WC nicht so mag. *Aber beim Torque wieder über die Hälfte Fox und das mit Abstand beste Fahrwerk im billigsten Modell*


*Seit 6 Jahren kenne ich keine andere Gabel, die so teuer ist und gleichzeitig für so viel Ärger gesorgt hat wie die Talas 36.* :kotz:

Es ist ein Armutszeugnis für Fox, wenn sich Leute ihre 32-er Fox wieder wünschen, weil die Talas 36 nicht annähernd die Performance hat. Von bocking sein, stempeln, nicht los- sondern in den falschen Momenten wegbrechen ... bis hin zu schlecht ansprechen, in der Mitte durchrauschen und am Ende zu progressiv sein ist alles dabei was man sich nicht wünscht.

Aber vielleicht schafft es Fox ja nach verflixten 7 Jahren, dass die Mehrheit und nicht die Minderheit im Freundeskreis eine funktionierende Talas 36 in die Finger bekommt, die ohne zusätzliches Tuning so gut funktioniert wie eine simple Lyrik.



duc-mo schrieb:


> Ist ja übel mit welcher Gewalt FOX bei Canyon eingesetzt wird ... Von den 49 Bikes im Flyer haben garade mal ein Drittel keine Fox Gabel und wenn man mal die HT rausnimmt, haben gerade mal fünf Bikes noch RS Federgabeln... Krass!!!


Was ist günstiger im Einkauf ist eine mögliche Antwort.



rmfausi schrieb:


> War schon jemand bei Canyon auf der Eurobike? Ich komme am Samstag hin.


Am Canyon Messestand gibt es KEIN Torque EX zu sehen - leider!



Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Wegen der Fox34. Hab mal an Fox ne Mail geschrieben und gefragt, wo die Unterschiede nun hauptsächlich zwischen der der Fox 34 und Fox 36 liegen. Die Fox 36 soll marginal steifer sein und eben über eine 20QR verfügen, und beide würden ziemlich rivalisieren. Bin gespannt was sich letztenendes durchsetzt.


Die Talas 36 funktioniert nicht, deshalb gibt es jetzt eine 34-er . Finde ich lustig, wenn ein Hersteller die Steifigkeit einer 36-er bewirbt als ob es das einzig Wahre wäre und dann Jahre später meint, dass der Steifigkeitsunterschied zur 34-er nur marginal sei. Alles Geschwafel, das was man verkaufen will, wird schöngeredet. Hätten sie wenigstens eine 20mm Achse eingebaut aber nein, der Markt braucht unbedingt 15 mm ...


----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2012)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Was ist günstiger im Einkauf ist eine mögliche Antwort.



Hab ich auch schon gedacht. Komisch nur dass FOX im Zubehör so wesentlich teuer ist als RS und das man dann auch noch zum jährlichen Service "gezwungen" wird, was so ne Gabel ja auch nochmal deutlich teurer macht... 

Da ist mir RS einfach sympatischer...


----------



## Erdbomber (31. August 2012)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> ...
> Am Canyon Messestand gibt es KEIN Torque EX zu sehen - leider!
> 
> ...


 
Weisst du zufällig ob Canyon die neuen Strives am Stand zeigt? Überlege mir morgen rüberzufahren (mit dem Katamaran nur 45 Minuten von mir  )


----------



## Erdbomber (31. August 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gedacht. Komisch nur dass FOX im Zubehör so wesentlich teuer ist als RS und das man dann auch noch zum jährlichen Service "gezwungen" wird, was so ne Gabel ja auch nochmal deutlich teurer macht...
> ...


 
Dito, eine Erklärung wäre evtl. das Fox absichtlich hohe Preise für den "Einzelverkauf" macht um eben den Kunden zu suggerieren das es sich um ein Premiumprodukt handelt. Also quasi teuer = Qualität.

Apple macht das seit Jahren und ist damit extrem erfolgreich.


----------



## Pitchshifter (31. August 2012)

@Erdbomber: Die Info, dass die Torque EX Serie auf der Messe nicht ausgestellt ist, habe ich Facebook entnommen.

Als Radfahrer ist man heutzutage eine Melkkuh (die sich alles gefallen lässt) - Reifenpreise wie im KFZ-Bereich - Federgabeln und aktuell neue Laufradsätze im 4-stelligen Euro-Bereich - teure Rahmen, die nach Anzahlung ewig nicht lieferbar sind - usw.


Da ist man froh, dass es noch Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt, wo das P/L-Verhältnis passt.


----------



## Bronc01 (13. Oktober 2012)

hab Gehört das die Canyon Rahmen schnell brechen und dellen oder risse kriegen.

Kenn leider keinen der eins Fährt und wollte wissen was ihr davon haltet


----------



## Mordred (14. Oktober 2012)

> Als Radfahrer ist man heutzutage eine Melkkuh (die sich alles gefallen lässt)


 
Bist Du so? Wirklich? Du mußt nix kaufen! Weder bei Canyon noch beim 
I-er Mann. Wirklich nicht, `s ist kein Gesetz und keine Bürgerpflicht.

Meine Fresse...

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (14. Oktober 2012)

Canyons die brechen habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Wo hast du das her?
Gab mal bei einer nerve serie probleme mit der kettenstrebe, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, aber die rahmen haben alle genug garantie und es gibt crash replacement.
Also keine panik!!!


----------



## Bronc01 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ein Bekannter meinte das weil angeblich die wandstärke der Rahmen im vergleich zu anderen ziemlich dünn sein soll. Wie Fährst du denn damit?


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe ein frx und fahre damit downhill.


----------



## Markdierk (14. Oktober 2012)

Mein AM wird mehrmals im Jahr in den Alpen bewegt und ist noch immer  ganz. Wenn du natürlich fliegst und den Rahmen gegen ein Stein donnerst  wird er wohl ne Delle haben. Das ist aber kein Canyonrahmenphänomen.

Zu  den 2013. Ich finde vorallem die Carbonrahmen sehr ansprechend, die  29er auch. beim AL und AL+ finde ich sehen die farbigen Akzente wie  Wippen und Co teilweise aus wie Fremdkörper und würden mich vom Kauf  abhalten


----------



## Felge31 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, ich vermisse bei einigen Bikes die Rahmengrösse XL. Weiß da jemand mehr? danke Euch. Felge31


----------



## Strider (14. Oktober 2012)

Bei welchen? Torques gab es noch nie in Xl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (14. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt tatsächlich einige Räder nur bis L.


----------



## Felge31 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch komisch. Das normale Grand Canyon zum Beispiel.


----------



## prof.66 (14. Oktober 2012)

> Bei welchen? Torques gab es noch nie in Xl



Bist du dir da zu 100% sicher ?


----------



## Streifenhase (14. Oktober 2012)

Auser dem AL+ 8.0 sagen mir die Bikes nicht so zu was auch an der Lackierung liegt... wenn es wenigstens alle Modelle in stealth black geben würde...


----------



## speichenquaeler (14. Oktober 2012)

Mal angesehenen den farblichen Diskussionen...ich hab das Gapstar geordert. Bestes Preisleistungsverhältnis....

Gepimpt wird mit einer Reverb Stealth und die Avid wird, bei Nichtgefallen gegen eine The One getauscht...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Bronc01 (14. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich habe ein frx und fahre damit downhill.



Alles klar, Danke  welches frx würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Oktober 2012)

bei den aktuellen wäre keines dabei, welches ich persönlich haben wollen würde (abgesehen vom Flashzone). Das whipzone ist halt günstig, aber leider hat es auch im Vergleich zum Vorgänger billigere Federelemente.....leider.
Wäre aber wohl trotzdem das Model, dass sich in meinen Augen am ehesten lohnt.


----------



## Bronc01 (14. Oktober 2012)

hatte eher so an ein rockzone oder dropzone gedacht, sind die denn preis-leistungs mäßig nicht so gut?


----------



## ltdrace (14. Oktober 2012)

Markdierk schrieb:


> beim AL und AL+ finde ich sehen die farbigen Akzente wie  Wippen und Co teilweise aus wie Fremdkörper und würden mich vom Kauf  abhalten



Seh ich auch so. Die Schwarz/Weiss XC und AM von 2012 fand ich sehr gelungen. Mist, hätt ich besser eins davon geholt. Schwarz/Weiss lässt sich immer gut verkaufen .


----------



## Felge31 (15. Oktober 2012)

Huhu... 

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich nerve. Aber weiß jemand von Euch schon, warum es sehr viele Räder nicht mehr in der Größe XL zu haben gibt? Ich bin mir sicher, dass bspw. die Grand Canyon-Räder immer in der Größe XL vorhanden waren. Jetzt scheint hier nur noch das 29"-Rad in XL vorhanden. Ich weiß das deshalb so genau, weil ich in den letzten Monaten beinahe täglich auf der Canyon-Seite war und mit mir gekämpft habe, ein Rad zu bestellen... 

Grüße Felge31


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (15. Oktober 2012)

Felge31 schrieb:


> Huhu...
> 
> auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich nerve. Aber weiß jemand von Euch schon, warum es sehr viele Räder nicht mehr in der Größe XL zu haben gibt? Ich bin mir sicher, dass bspw. die Grand Canyon-Räder immer in der Größe XL vorhanden waren. Jetzt scheint hier nur noch das 29"-Rad in XL vorhanden. Ich weiß das deshalb so genau, weil ich in den letzten Monaten beinahe täglich auf der Canyon-Seite war und mit mir gekämpft habe, ein Rad zu bestellen...
> 
> Grüße Felge31



Hallo zusammen,

bei einigen Modellen, wie dem Strive oder dem Torque haben wir bisher generell keine XL-Modelle angeboten.

Bei dem Grand Canyon AL haben wir erstmals in dieser Saison die großen Größen weggelassen. Beziehungsweise finden die großen Radfahrer ihr richtig passendes Rad dann bei den Twentyninern, die es ja bis Größe XL gibt.

Als Kind wachsen wir ständig und uns begleiten dabei Räder von 16 Zoll bis 26 Zoll. Warum sollte man jetzt bei Erwachsenen sagen, jetzt wo Du ausgewachsen bist, musst Du 26 Zoll Läufräder fahren. Ab etwa 1,85 - 1,90 Meter passt man physikalisch einfach besser auf ein Rad mit großen Laufrädern, als auf einen großen Rahmen mit den kleineren 26 Zoll Laufrädern.
Aus diesem Grund haben wir die großen Größen beim Grand Canyon AL weggelassen.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## DiscoDuDe (15. Oktober 2012)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Ab etwa 1,85 - 1,90 Meter passt man physikalisch einfach besser auf ein Rad mit großen Laufrädern, als auf einen großen Rahmen mit den kleineren 26 Zoll Laufrädern.
> Aus diesem Grund haben wir die großen Größen beim Grand Canyon AL weggelassen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Robert



Amen! 

Trotzdem wird es immer Kunden geben die ein 26-er bevorzugen werden.

Aber Canyon weiter so und dann kauf ich mein drittes Canyon sobald es ein neues Torque gibt


----------



## der_erce (15. Oktober 2012)

Kannst ja ans 29er 26" drauf ziehen


----------



## Felge31 (15. Oktober 2012)

Quatsch. Mich hat es ja einfach nur mal interessiert. Aber dann habe ich wenigstens nichts übersehen. Danke an Canyon_Verkauf.


----------



## User60311 (15. Oktober 2012)

was ein Glück bin ich 1,84


----------

